# I've been to the year 3000



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I can't get this damn song out of my head  

"Nothings changed but they live underwater"

AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH

"And your great great great granddaughter, is pretty fine"

Someone please stop it [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I cant get the TATU song out of my head, however it makes me think of lesbians and this makes me smile because i wish i was one. ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wish Busted would just fuck off to the year 3000


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

They'll be gone by Christmas, if the quality of their second single is anything to go by. The first one was Ok but this is just awful.

Poor Kev have you tried humming loudly instead?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL *giggle*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I can't get this damn song out of my head Â  Â
> 
> "Nothings changed but they live underwater"
> 
> ...


I find that closely following by this I go Zoom, zoom,zoom.............. :-/, then...............don't be fooled by the rocks that I got....................and round and round I go  :

..........oh god....not much has changed but............ :-X

Thanks KevinST!


----------

